# IM TRYING OUT FOR INTERLOCHEN..



## BrokenViolist

im thinking telemanns viola concerto in g major.. ?? sound good.. for an intermediate??? <_<


----------



## jacqueline

I think that would be a good piece to send in. I went to Interlochen last year and I had a pretty good summer. They have made a lot of changes since then and I think that it is even better for it. Good luck!


----------



## BrokenViolist

thanks.. for your advice.. I am playing Largo and Allegro for my audition tape... i just need to go and buy the piano part and hand it out to my orchestra teacher and see if she can learn it??.. anyways.. thanks for your advice.. this camp is so expensive but im trying to get a scholarship and raise money any way i can.. even though i dont even know if ive made it yet..


----------

